
Ask HN: Potential Startup Internship? - oloiu
Hi all,
Lucky enough to intern at a big tech this summer and going into my junior year. Instead of returning, I am considering changing it up and looking for a small(er) startup experience for next summer. What should I look for &#x2F; What should I keep in mind?
======
matt_the_bass
I think it depends a lot upon the internship.

What domain are you looking for? Software? Marketing? Biz dev?

Are you limiting to start ups or just small companies? What is your definition
of “start up”?

What are you hoping to get out of it?

------
Raed667
Depends on what you want to do, a big name on your CV will open more doors,
but at a startup you will be looking at different problems.

------
rooam-dev
Do you think they will have time for you? I mean, to mentor you.

